# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости программного обеспечения  >  Релиз открытой игры Alien Arena 2010

## Kuzz

Вышел  релиз открытого сетевого шутера Alien Arena 2010 (7.40), построенного на базе движка CRX, основанного в свою очередь на движке id Tech 2.

Из улучшений можно отметить:

 Добавлено 5 новых игровых уровней; Улучшен процесс рендеринга графики и визуализации теней; Два новых вида оружия: лучевой пистолет и "disruptor"; Исправление проблем безопасности и устранение утечек памяти; В callvote добавлен запрос на установку бана; Ускорен процесс обработки данных реального времени; Переработано шрифтовое оформление в меню. 

opennet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

По мне так не очень:)

----------

